# moving to Japan!



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey, I just got orders to Japan and wanted to know if anyone can clue me in on what I look for as far as getting parts and accessories for my Se-R. 

What are the hot items that I can look for and expect when I get over there?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Javon said:


> *What are the hot items that I can look for and expect when I get over there? *


everything !!


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

ok, can you be a little more specific


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

Hey, while you're over there, can you find me a complete JDM GA16DE transmission? JDM apparently had an option for 1.6's with and LSD, and the trannys over there had a 4.4? final drive - kick ass, but rare and expensive. Also, popular item seems to be the NX JDM/Euro headlights (with h4 bulbs, better reflectors, etc) - people are pulling them out of junkyard cars and selling them to us here. Other than that, go to AUTOBACS and take your VISA. Have a great and safe time...

--R


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Nothing against the Sentra, but I would aim for a Skyline GT-R since your over there.

But, I would also stick to the Sentra so, I would probably invest in a SR20VE engine. 2.0 197 HP!!!


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Hell go for an SR20VET.  Also find out what an Avenir front clip costs and if possible what shipping to the U.S. would cost for one.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Javon said:


> *Hey, I just got orders to Japan and wanted to know if anyone can clue me in on what I look for as far as getting parts and accessories for my Se-R.
> 
> What are the hot items that I can look for and expect when I get over there? *


My sister is there. What part are you going to??? She is in Kadena. Anyway, put the sentra on hold and get a skyline. She said hers pulls so hard. I have been trying to get orders there for 2 1/2 years!!!


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Military. you get "emissions immunity" meaning when I was stationed in CA, I went to AZ to get my car and did not have to worry about CA emissions because of the relocation factor. I would see about purchasing while I was over there. Talk to your C.O. and see if you can get it and get it shipped back for cheap once you ship back home!


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

phastphuker said:


> *Military. you get "emissions immunity" meaning when I was stationed in CA, I went to AZ to get my car and did not have to worry about CA emissions because of the relocation factor. I would see about purchasing while I was over there. Talk to your C.O. and see if you can get it and get it shipped back for cheap once you ship back home! *


I dont know about other services, but in the Air Force shipping is FREE. I think you have to be TDY/stationed there for 30-90 days. I cant remember. I was going to get my sisters skyline, but saw the price of us conversion. I had a friend who was researching this before and he said that is possible to register your car as a show car and not have to get it legalized. He also said something about you can only drive it like 1200 miles a year. Not too sure on that. DOnt quote me. I should ask that in the Skyline forum. I did read that on a customs website I believe when I was researching. I called EPA and got the run around. You save some bucks off of shipping. And skylines are cheap. My sister got like a 90-92 (cant remember...its late) for like 800 bucks. I dont think it was turbo though. She said it still pulled pretty hard though. When I was deployed, i talked to guy who had a turbo 93 or 94 and I think he said he paid like 3 or 4 g's for it. My plan if I EVER get stationed there is to buy my Skyline when I FIRST get there. Then stack all that COLA and extra pay for being overseas (my wife is in too) and pay to get it legalized through motorex or some other company.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

Well, I am going to be stationed in Yokosuka, Japan. I will be stationed there for the remainder of my enlistment which is 2 years. I just found out that the NAVY will not allow me take my car since I am not an officer. But I think that its good because they said that it costs so much to have a US spec car through the Jspec standards. 

I actually think that I am going to just buy all the goodies that I can buy for my Se-R. But I have my eyes on a S15 or a Slyline. Hopefully, I can get a good deal for about $5 grand or less. 

Can someone clue me in on what a SR20VE or SR20VET is? Will it fit into the SE-R properly without many modifications.


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

Okay most of these guys are dreaming right now. If it was easy and cheap to get a Skyline over to the US by being in the service it would have been done. To answer your question: 

1. Get the Sunny Bumper w/ the metal 3mph piece behind it..
2. Or The GTS bumper. 
3. You can get the JDM headlights(Have daytime running lamps) 4. Get the Super Saloon Grille 
5. The badges off the Super Saloon or GTS. 
6. Get a Sterring wheel off a Skyline or 240SX or GTI-R for your B13 
7. Get the folding mirrors. 
8. Try and get the sideskirts and see if the rear bumper is any different. 

Thats about it. As for getting a Skyline(I am sure you can get it while your over there but when you are leaving be prepared to say bye to the Skyline and hello to the SE-R. cAuse that shit aint coming with unless you have some Green.)


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

thanks, I will definately keep that in consideration


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

SeenSense said:


> *Okay most of these guys are dreaming right now. If it was easy and cheap to get a Skyline over to the US by being in the service it would have been done. To answer your question:
> 
> 1. Get the Sunny Bumper w/ the metal 3mph piece behind it..
> 2. Or The GTS bumper.
> ...



No one said it was EASIER, I said it was a little CHEAPER. My service will let you bring a car back at the governments exspense. Maybe not his as he stated. That saves him some cash on the shipping. Plus he would get the actual used japanese car prices....not the inflated cant readily buy a skyline in the US prices. If you read my post, that is the reason I am not telling my sister to bring hers. Even though I wouldnt pay shipping and and the car would be free, I cant afford the conversion right now. And to the topic poster, you wouldnt HAVE to say goodbye to your car. With careful planning, you could bring backa Silvia or skyline. I hate pessimistic people. Anything is possible with a plan....


----------



## SeenSense (Jun 16, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> *No one said it was EASIER, I said it was a little CHEAPER. My service will let you bring a car back at the governments exspense. Maybe not his as he stated. That saves him some cash on the shipping. Plus he would get the actual used japanese car prices....not the inflated cant readily buy a skyline in the US prices. If you read my post, that is the reason I am not telling my sister to bring hers. Even though I wouldnt pay shipping and and the car would be free, I cant afford the conversion right now. And to the topic poster, you wouldnt HAVE to say goodbye to your car. With careful planning, you could bring backa Silvia or skyline. I hate pessimistic people. Anything is possible with a plan.... *


I am not pessimistic...keep dreaming...You show me the money. Thats what makes the world go round money. And I am not pessimistic I am real. All my car dreams recquired money. Alot of money. So you price it out and tell me how much CHEAPER it is. its still going to be expensive.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

PLAN....do you think peopel make what they want come true by just wishing. I didn't say it is cheap. Any idiot can see that. Ia m saying he has an opprotunity to get a skyline. Is it cheap....no but possible. Ask him to show you the money. I dont how his bank account is. I have never been to Japan but my sister has skyline and my a friend I met while I was in Saudi had a skyline. He only paid a few grand for the twin turbo. say 5000. 12-17000 for conversion. Shipping would be free if his service allowed him to ship his car back. 22,000 bucks for a skyline. Compare that to motorex prices....22,000 is the price of a WRX.....he could easily get a loan depending on his credit....he COULD do it if he wanted. At least that is MY plan when I get over there. And if your dreams required money...what did you do to get it. If he was committed enough to get a skyline, it could be done. Motorex is in the business of making money. I dont hate on them. I just dont want a skyline that bad. However, if someone were able to get the car at a FRACTION of what they charge and then let them do the conversion, someone could save gobs of money. That is all I was saying. I think you just have selective hearing(reading)



SeenSense said:


> *I am not pessimistic...keep dreaming...You show me the money. Thats what makes the world go round money. And I am not pessimistic I am real. All my car dreams recquired money. Alot of money. So you price it out and tell me how much CHEAPER it is. its still going to be expensive. *


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

PLAN....do you think peopel make what they want come true by just wishing. I didn't say it is cheap. Any idiot can see that. Ia m saying he has an opprotunity to get a skyline. Is it cheap....no but possible. Ask him to show you the money. I dont how his bank account is. I have never been to Japan but my sister has skyline and my a friend I met while I was in Saudi had a skyline. He only paid a few grand for the twin turbo. say 5000. 12-17000 for conversion. Shipping would be free if his service allowed him to ship his car back. 22,000 bucks for a skyline. Compare that to motorex prices....22,000 is the price of a WRX.....he could easily get a loan depending on his credit....he COULD do it if he wanted. At least that is MY plan when I get over there. And if your dreams required money...what did you do to get it. If he was committed enough to get a skyline, it could be done. Motorex is in the business of making money. I dont hate on them. I just dont want a skyline that bad. However, if someone were able to get the car at a FRACTION of what they charge and then let them do the conversion, someone could save gobs of money. That is all I was saying. I think you just have selective hearing(reading)



SeenSense said:


> *I am not pessimistic...keep dreaming...You show me the money. Thats what makes the world go round money. And I am not pessimistic I am real. All my car dreams recquired money. Alot of money. So you price it out and tell me how much CHEAPER it is. its still going to be expensive. *


----------



## jay25 (Oct 5, 2002)

SeenSense said:


> *I am not pessimistic...keep dreaming...You show me the money. Thats what makes the world go round money. And I am not pessimistic I am real. All my car dreams recquired money. Alot of money. So you price it out and tell me how much CHEAPER it is. its still going to be expensive. *


it depends on what you call expensive. Remember the car just has to meet safety standards and emissions. If the car has that already then he can just work on the emissions part. Skyline is not the only car of choice to bring back from Japan. You can bring back any nice car. You can bring back a twin turbo aristo with the 2JGTZ engine in it=Supra engine and upgrade the turbo. Problem is that its auto and gets up and go. If my SSgt can bring back two cars it can not be that expensive to bring back one. Just do your research. If I am not mistaken Motorex has the rights to import the skyline and the only that can issue you new vin numbers because they crash tested two here in the US.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

OK enough with all of the arguing. 

Can someone clue me in on what a SR20VE or SR20VET is? Will it fit into the SE-R properly without many modifications.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

here:
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/february03/neo/ 
and here:
http://www.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18317 

read the first line of my sig below please


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey javon... since u be stationed in japan mind if you help me look for a few parts here and there?


----------

